# Underweight kitten coming home (1.5 lbs)



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

So on Saturday we adopted a kitten from the MSPCA (very excited!). But she was too little to send home that day, so I was waiting to hear when I could go pick her up. I had a voicemail today explaining that they were not able to find a foster home to place her in while she gained weight. She lost 1/2 an ounce since Saturday, they think from the stress of being there, so they would rather her go home where she can be taken care of. I'm extremely excited about bringing Maui home, I'm leaving work a couple hours early so I can pick her up. 

Now my main concern is caring for her properly. I believe she is 2 months old, and weighs 1.5 lbs. I'm planning on looking through the old threads, but I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on what to do. I'm sure they will be telling me what to feed her, etc. but they were also giving away free ScienceDiet food so I don't want to just rely on what they tell me. 

As far as Kringle, he has a vet appointment for next Monday since we didn't expect Maui home so early (just a checkup). But I know the basics, keep them in separate rooms, wash our hands before/after handling Maui. Sorry this is so long but any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

If she's a kitten and underweight, feed her as much as she wants. If she eats the whole bowl, give her more. Give her the best canned food you can offer her and - lots of it. It's way better for them and a lot easier on their system. Chances are she was getting a mixture of dry and wet food slopped together at the shelter. Every time I go to a shelter that's what I see. 

Depending on the time of day they weighed her and if she had just eaten right before her previous weight, I woudln't be too concerned about the loss of 1/2 ounce. However, get yourself a postal scale or a scale that will take measurements at least down to the ounce so you can keep a close eye on her. This is a crucial period and she's already been through alot. Most importantly make sure she keeps eating and doesn't skip meals. 

Good luck and don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

At the risk of opening a can of worms, what canned food do you recommend? I bought a few of the small cans of Wellness and Merrick over the weekend. And since I'm assuming they've been feeding Science Diet, I was going to mix the two. 

I'm going to look into where to get the scale, I'm sure Staples/Walmart will have one. 

I will definitely be taking a million pictures when she comes home! I'll post a few this afternoon. I'm so excited! I can't wait to bring her home and spoil her.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby! Of course you know we want lots of pictures!!!!

A good all lifestages or kitten wet food is your best bet; Wellness, Merrick, Felidae, Innova, Eagle Pack, Nature's Variety Prairie, California Natural, Evolve, Fromm, Natural Balance, Petguard, to name a few....

If you need to supplement with dry...any of the above brands will do. 

Feed her as much as she wants, but be careful not to over feed, it can cause diarrhea in kittens.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> Feed her as much as she wants, but be careful not to over feed, it can cause diarrhea in kittens.


Good point. I've found this to be the case moreso with the very, very young ones, during bottlefeeding, etc. but haven't had a kitten eating solid foods eat too much. Mine 3 kittens range from about 4 - 5 1/2 months by now and I have yet to have any that would overeat. They all seem to know when they are full and will walk away on their own accord. Though, that's not to say that it's not possible, so use your best judgment, if she starts reaching for 3rds, she's probably had well more than enough. :lol: 

As for the canned foods, you can typically switch around fairly well once the cat is acclimated to eating it, but I'm not sure I'd mix Wellness and Merrick in the same bowl...totally different types of foods. Stick with one brand for a few days and let her get used to some of the good stuff and then try others gradual. All of mine are fine with the switching around now, but each one of them was sensitive about it at the beginning. After a few weeks, they were fine.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the help! I'll start off with Wellness then and see how she does.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the new baby!!!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, so I'm home and she's soo cute! Way tinier than I remember Kringle being. We're keeping her in the bathroom. My question is, does she know to clean her bum? She pooped in the litter box fine, but she was a bit messy after. Also, she peed outside the litter box, any ideas why? We're going to try a different litter box and perhaps adding another litter box?

Kringle is not happy of course. He hasn't seen her, but has been smelling her carrier box and us and he hissed at us. We'll just take it a day a time.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

At her age litterbox usage and hygiene can still be a bit spotty. Is she easily able to get in the box?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry, but please, please post photos!!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's an excellent article on introducing cats (my partner wrote it so I can brag!)  
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... roductions

As they say, you only get one chance for a first impression!


----------

